# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  DPS Rotation Bot

## theoryaction

I'm looking for a quality DPS rotation bot. Searching, I found one called Doctor Rotation, but I don't think it will work for what I need. Lazybot looks like it might work, but it isn't designed for raiding. I want something that can read spell ids, monitor my mana pool, refresh DoTs, and possibly even cast only instant spells when I'm moving.

If you're not understanding what I'd like to use it for, then let me give you an example:

In a raid, the tank pulls the boss, and I run in on my Warlock, hit F10 to start the bot, and the bot starts casting my rotation (Soul Fire, Immolate, Hand of Gul'dan, etc). I would need complete control over my character's movement, to make sure I'm not standing in fire/voidzones etc.

I think with a good behavior set up, a bot could take care of the science of maximum DPS, while I worry about more important things like positioning, yelling at n00bs in vent, bragging about being top DPS, and of course getting my epics.

Thanks for any suggestions.

----------


## biorpg

You can accomplish this with a combination of macros and a programmable keyboard as long as your class/spec doesn't have certain types of procs or stacking buffs that it relies on for max dps. (ex. ret pallies cannot anymore b/c of holy power)

----------


## theoryaction

Yeah, I think my g15 keyboard will help somewhat.

----------


## amustrami

******* Deleted *********

----------

